# Mesquite question



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I turned a lure the other day. I did everything like I always do, 2 days now and it's still tacky. This is the same poly I have used and I have done another item and it dried overnight. I had this same problem with some cocolobo...it never dried.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

oil in the wood?

I've not done anything with cocobolo, but I thinkI remember reading that it's oily. have you tried wiping it down with a solvent before applying the finish?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

yeah, the cocobolo was oily...but the mesquite is dry, that's what has me scratching my head. I have made a couple big pens out of the same big blank..all came out fine. This was the end piece, so maybe it got something in it...don't know...it looked just like the rest...and I dry sanded it and polished it before I put on some poly. I do used some compound on the polisher but it has never effect any piece, and it's white so I know there was none left on the wood....I don't know...might be another mystery. Time to suck it up and make some more


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

wipe the piece down with acetone. Then recoat it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

wipe it down and put on a coat of envirtex lite LOL Nice Glass finish


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

I have had Etex get wonky on me and not coat right or stay tacky, I just mix another batch and coat the already tacky surface, dries nice and looks good. Another problem I had with natural lures is I usually sand them down to 600 grit and the epoxy does not always stick so you end up doing two coats anyway.
Try System III Mirror coat next, I really like it much better then etex now, it flows on much nicer.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I want to try the system 3 but waiting until I use up the envirotex first


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Can't wait to see the pics when you get em.


----------

